# Side Imaging SONAR and Lake Erie



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Looking to update and buy a new SONAR in the next couple of weeks. Anyone have experience with using one of the side imaging units (Lowrance or Humminbird) on the lake? Worth the investment? Thanx :G :B


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I was up on Erie last week and I have SI humminbird. Didn't get to play much with it cause we only had one day to fish. So as far as finding anything I didn't but I really like it. I think the better I get with it ( only had unit 3 weeks ) the more I will like it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey Angler69, thanx for the input. What model 'Bird' are you running? I like Lowrance, but am kicking around going with Humminbird. Mainly because I'm not too keen on the idea of laying out an additional $500+ for an LSS1 or 2 Structurescan transducer module.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have always had Lowrance products and liked them but the extra expense and ALL the wires that's why I got a Bird. I have a 998 and really like it but still playin with it. The big thing is mounting the xducer in the right spot. DO NOT mount it inline with ribs, chine, rivets anything that can "disrupt" the water flow. Wish I could have got the 1198. The bigger the screen the better the side image that you can see and interpret.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

From what I'm reading, I'd have to agree with you on the extra expense. The 998c SI is what I've been thinking of going with, but also looking at a 1198c SI too! Not the current HD version though because it's even more expensive. As for mounting the transducer, I run a Thompson 240S Sportsman and am looking into an Airmar thru-hull or in-hull transducer to replace my old Sitex that is in it now. Gee, just more fun stuff to think about!!!


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I have my 1198 hummingbird over a year now and love it! I have it hooked up with my Minn Kota Terrova i-pilot link. Im shure Lawrances are good units but im hooked on hummingbirds. I had a 798c2i on my last boat. I know a lot of guys say Side Image is useless on erie but i disagree. You can see walleye out to the side you otherwise couldnt with 2d sonar.

Another reason i highly recommend Hummingbird is there customer service. When you buy a hummingbird you can register your unit ( highly recommend ) and then you will become a hummingbird select member. Then when hummingbird comes out with new software or maybe new features, like i-pilot link or 360 image, you can download it from your computer on a sd card and install it to the unit. Its always free and you never have to buy a new unit every other year because its "outdated".

Also check around on the net for pricing. I got mine for $2,340 and no tax and free shipping. And +1 on the bigger is better


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanx Tightlines. The idea of seeing what's out to the sides has to be a real plus, especially when the water is clear and the 'eyes get spooked while you're trolling over them. From what I understand you can move the cursor out in either direction and mark any spot that shows fish. Then make a sweep back over that area and get hooked up.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree with useing the SI on clear calm days. There have been days like that that i didnt mark any fish on the 2d but then switched to SI and they were off to the side because the boat spooked them. Those days i use the terrova to troll and let my boards way out to the side.

And yes you can mark fish, structure, ect. with the cursor. It has come in very handy when looking for bluegill beds when the lake is rough and you cant sight fish. Just drive along the shore and when you see beds move the cursor over and hit mark. I'll be making good use of it in about 2 hours, goin for gills today!


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Lake Erie has some decent wave action most of the time. At least, seems like when I'm out there it's rollin pretty good!!!  So, have you found that there's a point where the SI wouldn't function so well in heavier chop?


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I usually dont go trolling in anything more than 2.5-3 footers. So far i havnt had a problem in those waves. You can see the walleye in the water column as white marks. If there suspended about halfway up, those are the biters.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Being able to see suspended 'eyes is one of the things I was hoping to hear about. Can't imagine how many fish were passed by while over the years while trolling. But, gonna see what I can do to bring that to an end. Hope to be able to find a good price on an 1198; would take an older, new 1197, but might have to settle for the 998 if my cash flow runs short. Don't think I'd be disappointed with any of them.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

How tall are the transducer brackets for both ducers? If I can't find the right Airmar for thru-the-hull application, I'll have to mount them on my transom. Going to mount horizontal transducer plates there so I can adjust if need to. That way no unneeded holes drilled in my fiberglass. Believe I can use one that measures 4" x 18" but don't want to order if I need something taller than 4". Thanx


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

You should be fine with a 4 inch plate. Thats about what i got on my boat. The actuall bracket is about 2.5 inches high.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yup, that's what I'm talking about. What is mounted on the right, next to the transducer?


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

fish_fear_me said:


> Yup, that's what I'm talking about. What is mounted on the right, next to the transducer?


That is a second transducer i added. It was recommended to me by a friend. Its supposed to help mark fish at higher speeds. Had to purchase a splitter "Y" cable to make it work. I can mark fish running around 20mph. I havnt tried the SI transducer by itself so i cant say for shure how much of a difference the second ducer makes.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Okay, thought it might be. I called Humminbird yesterday and asked them what would be a good high speed transducer fit for my Thompson. They told me to use the XP-9-20 puck that mounts to the inside of the fiberglass hull and then get the Y-cable model ASSIIDBY to connect everything. According to the technician, by using the Y-cable I won't have to worry about manually changing transducers when I decide to run at higher speeds. I really like that feature!

Gotta say, the more I learn about these Humminbirds, the more anxious I am to get one hooked up and on the water. Only problem can think of is that I hope I don't get all caught up in driving around watching what kind of fish I mark all around me . . . and forget to actually pay attention to fishing.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, it's a done deal! Have a new Humminbird 1198c SI coming in next week. Hey Tightlines, I read in one of your other posts that you use the Lakemaster chart card. Is it the newest version? I've been doing online research on the pros and cons of both Navionics and Lakemaster and seems the debate over which is better is an ongoing issue. Some of the forums I've read are quite intense too! Just curious, is your experience only with the Lakemaster or have you dealt with Navionics as well?


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes i have both the Navionics Premium and the lastest digital Lakemaster great lakes edition. I have had Navionics for a long time. The only reason i got the Lakemaster is because i have a Minn Kota Terrova with the i-pilot link. And in order for the hummingbird and the terrova to work together, you need the lakemaster card. There are pros and cons to both cards but i still prefer the Navionics. Navionics has more detailed maps overall imo.

Hope you like that 1198 as much as i do! I always tell the crew that i take, the only thing it doesnt do is catch the fish. Ohhh well


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Okay, question for ya. Am looking on the Navionics website. Is what you are running the Hotmaps Premium 3D Charts for $199.00? I see there's a Platinum+ for $399.00, but, WHOA, that's a heepacash for a map.

Well after getting your input and doing several hours of research reading on the two systems, I think I'm just going to get both of them as well. As I read and as you mention, there are pros and cons to both. Yeah, I'll spend some extra $$$, but it may be worth it in the long run. 

As for liking the 1198c SI, I don't believe that will be a problem. Actually, last year I saw both in action last year. I was fortunate enough to have fished the final year of the now defunct National Guard FLW Walleye Tournament tour as a co-angler. Quite honestly, I was partial to the Humminbird from the get-go! It was an awesome time and experience. I learned some great new tactics/skills from the Pros I fished with. And got to meet a bunch of really great people.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I have the hotmaps premium, doesnt have the 3d. I was thinking about getting the platinum with the 3D but not worth it to me. I used my lakemaster, hummingbird and i-pilot link on memorial day east of kelly's trolling. Got 17 eyes.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, after a bit of searching, I found the Navionics that will fit my needs for Erie. It's the 3D Navionics Platinum Plus Lake Erie & Saint Clair - 649P+ in SD/MicroSD. Covers all of Erie, a part of Saint Clair and southern portion of Lake Huron. Prices range from $215 to $240. Better than spending $400. Already ordered the Lakemaster; just waiting for it to arrive. Can never have too much fishing gear! 

Sounds like you had a great Memorial Day out by Kelly's! What was your biggest length/weight caught?


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I dont think the fish will have a chance once you get all your gear.. Our average size was 20-25 inches. Biggest maybe around 27.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, the maps are bout the only things I wanted so as to complete my madness.  Both their prices were really good so I figured why not go for it. Although, won't be doing any fishing (nor much else for that matter) for the next few weeks. Have a second surgery scheduled for June 10th and recovery will take some time thereafter. First one was on March 12th for a perforated bowl. Needless to say, am really lucky to be alive. If I hadn't gone to the ER at 5 AM, surgeon said I'd have been dead before 10 AM from the peritonitis and septicemia that had taken over my body. After surgery, ten days in an induced coma in the ICU, another 4 days there after being awakened, then 7 more days on a cardiac maintenance floor. Ended up with an colostomy bag, which is the reason for the second surgery . . . to have it removed and my innards put back together into proper working order. So, needless to say, after what I've been thru these past weeks, I'm chompin at the bit to get back on my feet again. Gonna spend some serious time out on the lake chasin those walleyes and perch. Well, that is, provided the weather wants to play ball of course!

By the way, nice size on those 'eyes. What were they hitting for you? Speed?


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

For SI when mounting on a I/O you have to make sure you have a clear shot past out drive to get a true SI. It seems to be a little tougher on a I/O than a outboard. This is if you use a transom mount. I love this unit. Once you learn it and it takes a few to understand what you are seeing on the side this thing is amazing. Best of luck. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow sounds like your going through quit an experience. Hope everything goes alright. We were running crawler harnesses with 2oz weights 75 back and 3oz 50 back. Speed was @ 1.5. Best color was green. The fish were 30ft down in 40ft water.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've definitely been mulling over the "where to mount" issue. My best bet is to get the plastic thru-hull transducer to replace my older Sitex thru-hull mounted. Might have to do some glass work to retrofit the old hole, but shouldn't be too difficult a job. I'll sell the transom mount 'ducer since it won't be used and then . . . buy some more fishin gear. 

As for getting acquainted with the unit, I'm one for using the demo modes extensively when available to get a general feel for my equipment. May not be ideal, but it'll be a start.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah, my summer is messed up for sure, but the alternative was way, way worse because I'd now be a pile of dusk in an urn. Thanks, I've got a great surgeon so am not too concerned.

Ahhh, the good ole crawler harnesses. Love em! You definitely had a great day. LOL . . . I'm jealous too! In a way, all this time on my hands is good because I've been sorting things in my tackle bags, cleaning and lubing my reels, and day dreaming about catching fish. :B


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi RichNavionics,

After further research, I discovered the differences between the two, but thanx for the consideration. As far as compatibility goes, I'm okay there as well . . . Humminbird 1198c SI.

Say, are you a rep for Navionics or just a staunch supporter? Just curious, because I read all you posts and they seem to lean heavily toward Navionics. Nothing wrong with that of course because, as I mentioned in an earlier post, am buying the Navionics MSD/649P+ for Lake Erie.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow . . . ThaT's kewl! Nice to make your acquaintance Rich. Appreciate the offer to answer questions too. Nothing to pose at this time . . . haven't purchased the 649P+ card yet. And won't be for a couple of weeks at least till I do.


----------

